# What are your puppies eating?!



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

My pup came to me having been brought up on beta puppy kibbles.
The first week she had no interest in eating, and every meal was a performance to get her just to eat a little bit! She wouldnt touch it moistened with water (as she was used to) only dry. She seemed edgy & anxious all the time, and most probably hungry! I was getting quite concerned, especially as her litter mates were thriving.
I bought some wet meat pouches on friday, and mixed a little into her dry biscuits. Well.....she absolutely wolfed the lot!!!!
Every meal since, ive mixed about a quarter of the pouch into her dry biscuits and she love, love, loves it!!!!!
She's now putting on weight, seems much more content, and is much more relaxed altogether!!!!
She gets really exited at meal times now, something she never did before!
So, just wondered if anyone else had the same experience?
Does anyone feed purely tinned meat? Do others feed a mixed diet? A raw diet is not for us.
What are other puppies eating?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has always been very fussy and whilst she has been recovering from her spay op we have fed meat and kibble every meal. You don't have to do raw to feed the best quality as lots on here feed Orijen or Applaws. Beau was on Barking Heads and Burns and went off both so now has Applaws and loves it as it has a high meat content


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, the applaws food looks great with a high meat content. Beta seems to be all cereal, and this would explain the millions off poo's per day!!!
Maybe i should think about changing over.....?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beta isn't that great but when changing do it gradually by mixing Beta with whatever else you choose as when young making a big change can cause upset tums which you really don't want  If you do it each day then you will eventually have Belle on the food of your choice. We can change Beau over whenever we want now as she is older


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dexter eats Royal Canine which he loves, I mix it with a bit of water like the breeder said but have started doing it a bit dryer as i thought it might be nicer for his teeth having something harder. He was having 50 ml three times a day but am giving him a bit more now as the vet suggested.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max has Natural Instinct and loves it xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Kirkland Puppy food?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our two started on Orijen, we quickly moved them onto Natural Instinct and today they had half a chicken carcus stuffed with aldente vegetables mixed with a little NI and they loved it Although Jeannette was a little perturbed as they dragged the carcus arouind the kitchen floor


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bess started off on Orijen but moved quickly to Natural Instinct, which Maisie also has. Both love it and are thriving on it.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been given Purina Beta by the breeder and Blossom wolfs it down and wants more but would like to change it to something better...the vet gave me a bag of science plan...does anyone know if that is any good? Also when Blossom has had her Beta she seems to go a bit naughty, hyper and nippy. Is it because of the food or is it just cos shes a pup?xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Fifi said:


> Has anyone tried the Kirkland Puppy food?


just looked up the ingredients and a review....and way better than I thought it would be...the first ingredient is chicken and the second chicken meal...and brown rice is one of the better rices... it was rated 4 of 5 stars on a couple of sites so all in all not an awful food. Alot of people on here go for BARF which is a raw diet...those who chose kibble the closest to a barf diet is Orijen as it is 80% protien and grain free.
When do you get your puppy?


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We pick Gaia up on 1st October, getting so excited, keep buying bits, still got more to get. My husband picked up a bag of veggies I'd bought today and complained that it squeaked!


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Orijen sounds great, but whoaaaa so expensive!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My puppy eats Natural instinct and raw meaty bones from the butcher. She also eats chicken poo and cat food but I try and discourage that!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George would eat anything given half a chance, but his 'official' diet is also Natural Instinct and chicken wings. He also has the odd lamb rib but this can give him a bit of loose poos so not too many.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

My pup is on James wellbeloved biscuits with a good scoop of natures diet puppy meat. 
I chose not to do raw meat as I am often away with the dogs and not so easy to manage. Whereas a plastic tub of kibble travels easy LOL
Also I sometimes rely on others to feed them and feel it's easier for others to grasp the idea of dog biscuits in a bowl. 
A


----------

